
Tesla wasn’t wrong about automating Model 3 assembly line-just ahead of its time - felipelemos
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/05/elon-musk-wasnt-wrong-about-automating-the-model-3-assembly-line-he-was-just-ahead-of-his-time/
======
argimenes
Either Tesla was ahead of _its_ time, or Nikolai Tesla was _really_ prescient.

~~~
felipelemos
Thanks, fixed.

